# local 340



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

I am interested in joining the union as an apprentice. I am in Sacramento, CA. I want to join obviously for the wages, but also for the education in the field. How tough is it to get in? What is the work consistency like? All I hear is there is no union work other than the arena.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

jeromjenkins said:


> I am interested in joining the union as an apprentice. I am in Sacramento, CA. I want to join obviously for the wages, but also for the education in the field. How tough is it to get in? What is the work consistency like? All I hear is there is no union work other than the arena.


Do not go by what you hear, simply go to them and sign up if they will let you,,get in and work hard each day so you will be kept on board.

Good luck....:thumbup:


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

The merit shop scene has left more to be desired. I have only been doing this for for about 18 months. And while I have worked with some skilled electricians, I have worked with a lot of electricians with years of experience but are really lacking knowledge, and skill. Most never passing the journeyman test.


----------



## reapedsoul (Oct 3, 2015)

I interviewed with 340 Sac and Redding this summer and they told me at the end they were mostly interested in people with at least 3000 hours on non-union commercial electrical experience. 332, 6, 302, and 595 just told we to keep trying.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

I thought once you interviewed and tested you were put on a list and got a call once your turn came up? Are you a journey man trying to get in or apprentice?


----------

